# Компрессионный перелом позвоночника



## Liliko (24 Дек 2020)

Добрый день, 2 месяца назад был дтп итог перелом 5 позвонков
Все эти 2 месяца лежу
Интересно когда можно будет сидеть и ездить за рулём, сидеть мне запретили категорически


----------

